# MIDI keyboard or synth for orchestral MIDI mockups?



## JCDC (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi!
Need to get a new (or used) quality keyboard for orchestral MIDI mockups (not to weighty as my old Alesis Q8 because I need to move it away from the studio desk a lot). I have an Oxygen 25 for keyswitching and cc-controller. I'm not a keyboard player but mostly manage to record MIDI in realtime, line by line. 
I'm courious what composers here use and find comfortable; MIDI keyboards, Synths, Stage pianos, 88, 61 or maybe 49 fully or semi weighted keys and more ( that I don't know about yet). Really appreciate any input on this!
JC


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2016)

You just need a keyboard controller then ?

What is your budget, how many keys do you want, etc ?

For lower cost the Nektars seem to be popular around here.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 24, 2016)

I just use a Kurzweil 88 note weight actioned wrist buster.


----------



## JCDC (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for aswering!
I've been away for some time so I unfortunately answer late.

I got a good deal on the Roland A800 and I think this will be fine for me right now, just getting into the Scoring.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 13, 2016)

I use an Akai MPK 88 for $799. I can pick it up by myself if I need to.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I use an Akai MPK 88 for $799. I can pick it up by myself if I need to.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 13, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


>


You know it.


----------



## JCDC (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, I´ll check it out!


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 16, 2016)

I am also in a similar situation as JCDC.

Much prefer 88 keys light weight controllers but unfortunately there's seem to be a hole in the market for these kind of keyboards. I am wondering if anyone has an experience with Studiologic Numa Compact http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact/. I am more interested in the light weight aspect with a decent key bed than faders and knobs.

Thanks for any feedback, Max


----------



## Musicam (Nov 16, 2016)

One question about the mode wheel... Where are on the keyboard? Another alternatives like this keyboard?


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 16, 2016)

Although not made to exist as a masterkeyboard, the keys of the D-50 are fantastic when it comes to "interaction" with the sound you play. You could try to get a used one...


----------



## Musicam (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for your support, I need a keyboard for strings library with Kontakt and a mode wheel... can you suggest me any option please? Good Day.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 19, 2016)

EDIT: Will start new thread on the Numa Compact


----------

